# what is the best car wax ?



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

please enter you choose


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

This is also in the wrong section, this belongs in the general forum.


----------



## mys2ry (Aug 11, 2003)

DMT said:


> please enter you choose


I have heard that Zaino Bros. is a quality product. On the expensive side though.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Nu Finish been using it for years, nice shine and protection and lasts a long time. It's also been the top rated car polish by consumer reports...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Zaino is insanely good.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

3M and theres nothing that comes close to it. ask any body shop, only downside is it's expensive.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I like Nu Finish because of its longevity. Even if you only wax a couple times of year or so the water still beads. For sure it doesn't provide the most lustrous look, but I am pleased with it.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

3m is awsome, mothers i like too......really wanna try Griot's Garage...


......Leave me alone, not live


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

Zaino, hands down.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

This is a somewhat easy question to answer.
It takes like maybe $50 max to do.
Buy 4-5 different popular waxes. Wax your car every sunday with a different one.
Keep the one you like. Give the others to friends.
No wax is _bad_ wax. Just you may like the look of one better.

Seth


----------



## james9793 (Nov 19, 2003)

Rain Wax & Finish 2001


----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

james9793 said:


> Rain Wax & Finish 2001


Formula 113 is the best. I used it on my Trans am and it made a huge difference. Yesterday I used it on my 87 Maxima and it looks like glass now. Plus the good thing about it is that it doesn't harden up like most waxes and you can apply it in the sunlight. I drove it in the rain today and it didn't even get dirty. All the water just slid right off. :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

None of the above.

Griot's Garage is supposed to be excellent, and if it's half as good as the rest of their products, then I'm sure it's excellent. There also is a wax available at Harley shops that leaves an amazing shine, especially on black. Don't remember the name off the top of my head.

If I had to choose one of the three options, I'd go with Meguiar's Medallion series of waxes and polishes.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> There also is a wax available at Harley shops that leaves an amazing shine, especially on black. Don't remember the name off the top of my head.


I think it's SP110 or something like that...


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

I've used zaino bros for the past few years on a number of cars, I've seen lots of comparisons on the net, and it always comes out near the top. I've heard other waxes can give a deeper shine, but zaino is sooo easy to use. No effort in applying or removing. I will not use anything else.


----------



## 2004SpecV (Dec 6, 2003)

I have used nothing but Zaino on all my cars for the last few years...I wouldn't use anything else....Hi by the way...I'm new here!!!  

Dave


----------

